# Believe in Karma!



## mrsbroken (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone believe in karma? My hubby had a EA and the other women loved watching him at his sporting event. He loves his sport and has been doing it since he was 9. So I couldn't make him stop this because of the OW so I have agreed to be suppotive and now attend the sport event. Well last night his car broke so he will not be able to play in his hobby for at least a mth. In a way I keep thinking Karma is a b*tch! I hate that he want be able to do his hobby he loves but that is where he was meeting her so it's like he hurt me and the gods are repaying him for this. But he didn't get that upset that he will be missing going to the sporting event. In the past he would have been very upset and wanting to fix it right now but he said he may go look at his car tommorow he doesn't know it depends on what we may do? Maybe he did learn his leason.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

I believe Karma is real..as bad as it maybe, its real. This may just be karma biting your husband in the rear for the EA he had. I had an EA last year, karma came back and bit me hard, my husband's ex girlfriend came back into his life confessing her love for him and how big of a fool she was to let him go... so yeah, karma is real.. and it hurts, im sorry your husband has done this to you, i hope he has learned his lesson and realized that his family is most important then meeting a woman other then his wife at one of his hobbies. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## frozensprouts (Aug 1, 2009)

I love the idea of Karma! The good that you do comes back to you and the bad comes back to bite you in the butt! ( if it's true, then I can think of at least two people who will be having trouble sitting down for a while- my husband and "the other woman")


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I am not certain that karma exists, in the true meaning of the word, but I have heard quotes that seem to indicate "what comes around, goes around." 

*"I am the owner of my karma . *
*I inherit my karma. *
*I am born of my karma. *
*I am related to my karma. *
*I live supported by my karma. *
*Whatever karma I create, whether good or evil, that I shall inherit." *
_~The Buddha_,_ Anguttara Nikaya V.57 - Upajjhatthana Sutta _​
​


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I think people in the end do get what they deserve, in part because when you live a life that is totally selfish, you tend to miss a lot of things that might otherwise protect you from harm. So, you set yourself up for a fall.


----------



## Calypso (May 11, 2009)

I believe in it and I think it comes full circle good or bad.


----------

